# Storient Meerschaum pipes at Smoking Pipes



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on these Storient Meerschaums available at Smoking Pipes?

Storient Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

None but they seem solid,, if your looking for a Meer I suggest Bekler. more expensive but well worth it..


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

Hi there Troutman.. havent purchased any storients from smoking pipes but I have bought 1-2 and this month my 3rd storient from storients own web site.. As an owner of 27 meers I can state that those pipe smoke wonderful and they are engineered perfectly as stated on their page.
I dont think smoking pipes would sell any bad pipes besides they all sold under storient brand name..


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Are they screw ins or mortise and tenon?


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

rogypipe said:


> Hi there Troutman.. havent purchased any storients from smoking pipes but I have bought 1-2 and this month my 3rd storient from storients own web site.. As an owner of 27 meers I can state that those pipe smoke wonderful and they are engineered perfectly as stated on their page.
> I dont think smoking pipes would sell any bad pipes besides they all sold under storient brand name..


Thanks I was looking into getting one of these as well.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Are they screw ins or mortise and tenon?


That's what I was gonna ask. Muy important to me.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

> We now use briar type push in/pull out DELRIN tenons." 9 mm Filter" and screw in tenons are also availabe as an option, if requested.


Meerschaum Pipes - Home


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Out of curiosity (I'm not a Meer man, meyself) what are the pro's and con's of push/pull versus screw in?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The push, pull is exactly like a standard mortise and tenon joint, and is pretty full proof. With meerschaum the mortise is made from a plastic that is glued into the mineral. I'll even break down my meers while smoking if I need to run a cleaner down through the pipe. 

The screw in is the older style and is prone to becoming striped or not having the mouthpiece line up correctly. Every single meerschaum I've come across at an antique store or flea market has had f'ed up joints.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

And the screw in ones that I have tend to get pretty nasty dirty inside the joint. Hard to clean down in there. I would prefer push/pull version and would pass up on a meer that is a screw in. Never again a screw in for me!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Ohhkay. Thanks for the info guys! Always a noob about something, I had no idea.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Never again a screw in for me!


Sounds like something you hippies did in the 60's. 

Thanks for all the contributions everyone. Keep em coming as I havent decided yet lol.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Do you have a meerschaum already?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope - thinking I need at least one.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

Just to let you know ..
my third pipe from Storient lee van cleef pipe came from storient pipes today








Smooth and pure meerschaum significantly highest quality meerschaum ...Not surprised with that since my 2 other orders from the same company were of awesome quality meers..However, this one is really special for me..Damn..Can't help smiling.. I am very happy !!


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom (Sep 19, 2008)

That is one gorgeous pipe!


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Lord . I filled my bowl with Erinmore mixture.. that was some awesome moment .
Life is cool man !!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Those Lee van Cleef pipes are nice looking pipes. I have another Storient on the way at the moment, but I am tempted to get one.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

BrewShooter can you show a photo your meer which is on the way ? 
I am Curious and although I have a new one arrived today I am still jealous about your order..


----------

